# Test your smoke DETECTORS!



## josall

I change/check mine when the time changes.


----------



## Leah Frances

josall said:


> I change/check mine when the time changes.


Yeah, me too. But they all tested fine on the last change to DST. Twice yearly tests, clearly are not sufficient. 

A non-functional smoke detector you THINK is working = no smoke detector.


----------



## fireguy

Smoke detectors are connected to a fire alarm panel or a fire/burg panel. Smoke alarms are not connected to an alarm panel. Smoke alarms may or may not be interconnected. If the smoke alarms are interconnected, all smoke alarms are supposed to sound if one is tripped. 

Smoke alarms have a 10 year life, at the end of the 10 year life cycle, they should be replaced. But, dust may plug the sensing chambers before the 10 year time period is reached. If the canned air does not clean the smoke alarm/detector,you might try a vacuum cleaner. But, at less than $30.00, replacement cost is not a big deal. 

Most smoke alarms now use 10 year batteries. But, many of the batteries fail prior to the end of the 10 year time period. 

Kidde now has a built-in battery. At the end of the 10 year life, the alarm starts to beep. Then you just replace the whole unit. 

Reminds me, time to check my smoke alarms. Except my can of smoke is in the van, which is in the shop.


----------



## mikegp

If the smoke detectors are connected to the house wiring,(they all go off when one goes off) will they work with a dead battery?
Is the battery basically just a backup for a power outage? Just curious.


----------



## pwgsx

Since my fire started in the garage- does anyone put a detector in their garage? I had no warning as I was watching tv as my garage was burning, I didnt even know till paint cans started exploding :furious:


----------



## Jim Port

mikegp said:


> If the smoke detectors are connected to the house wiring,(they all go off when one goes off) will they work with a dead battery?
> Is the battery basically just a backup for a power outage? Just curious.


The battery is for a power outage.


----------



## Jim Port

pwgsx said:


> Since my fire started in the garage- does anyone put a detector in their garage? I had no warning as I was watching tv as my garage was burning, I didnt even know till paint cans started exploding :furious:


A heat detector would be better in a garage. The exhaust from a car could set off a smoke alarm.


----------



## pwgsx

good to know, ill look into that for sure.


----------



## Red Squirrel

I test mine with smoke once in a while. It's great and all the press the button but all that does is test that the beeper and the battery is good. Same way I like to est GFCIs with a light socket. If a product is designed to protect against something you want to dish out that something in order to test it.

I have one smoke detector that wirelessly connects to my alarm system, that gives me piece of mind that if I'm not home the fire dept will be alerted. It's great and all if I'm home, but if I'm not home, a standard smoke detector is nearly useless. The house will burn down, and my cat will probably die. At least with a monitored solution there is a better chance of saving the structure and pets. 

I've been wanting to look at connecting my other smoke detectors to an arduino board so it can send me a SMS or email if it goes off. I'll do the same with methane detectors and a hydrogen detector where I have a flooded lead acid battery bank. Having basic smoke detectors is minimum code, it never hurts to go above and beyond. It's great and all if they can save your life, but if they can save your property too, then bonus. 

Though when it comes to fire, prevention is key. The smoke detectors are simply a final layer of defense. You can follow electrical/fire codes, but it's still possible for a piece of equipment to fail and catch on fire, or for some freak accident to happen like the cat knocking over a mirror that happens to be placed perfectly so the sun burns the curtains or something whacked like that. Also proof that cats can be evil. LOL

Oh and garage... yes it's something I've overlooked but I should really put a monitored smoke detector in there... especially since it's attached to the house. In fact it's probably code.


----------



## pwgsx

Its not code here in TX to have one in the garage. Thats where my fire started and even now as they are rebuilding, I asked about putting one in there, they said no, there is no need to.  I'll be putting my own one in after we move back in.


----------



## fireguy

> Oh and garage... yes it's something I've overlooked but I should really put a monitored smoke detector in there... especially since it's attached to the house. In fact it's probably code.


The problem with a smoke detector or smoke alarm is the dust acumulation that is possible. See if you can get a rate of rise 135° F heat detector to report to your panel.


----------



## Red Squirrel

fireguy said:


> The problem with a smoke detector or smoke alarm is the dust acumulation that is possible. See if you can get a rate of rise 135° F heat detector to report to your panel.


Yeah I was thinking that too actually, especially considering I'll be eventually turning that into a wood shop. So heat detector may be better. Could be as simple as a thermostat set to a high temperature, actually. That's what we use at work for low/high temp alarms for most of our buildings.


----------



## fireguy

Rate of rise heat detectors will detect the fixed temp (suggest 135°F) and a fast increase of temp.


----------



## Jess_718

*Smoke Detectors*

Great idea to check it every 6 months! 

Also have a Carbon monoxide sensor is a good idea!


----------



## greendealmanage

*About smoke detectors*



Leah Frances said:


> One of our smoke detectors started doing the "battery low" beep a couple nights ago. After trying to make sure the house wasn't burning down, I pulled the battery and went back to bed.
> 
> Since I had to do one; I decided to replace all the 9Vs in all my smoke detectors. I discovered that TWO of my Kiddie Model 0946 Ionization Smoke Alarm are DEAD. I shot some compressed air in it, per manufacturer instructions, and tried multiple new-out-of-the-package 9Vs. They are listed for 10 years and were made in 2006 (November 15, according to the sticker).
> 
> So, TEST YOUR DETECTORS.



Thanks for share your personal experience here.

Well as per my experience, i always check the smoke detectors at a regular basis. So if i found any problem in it than i quickly changed that equipment.

So i want to say all people must check their Smoke Detector at regular time intervals.


----------

